# 01 Audi 2.7T Performance Mods



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

Big question, 400-450 reilable whp. w/o turbo system upgrade. New audi owner always been a vw guy but love the awd bi-turbo and the 6 speed. 10k to spend on parts. don't know the in's and out's of everything yet, first turbo car i've owned... eventually going to upgrade complete custom turbo system... want, intake man, cam's, valve's, spring's, retainers, intake, free up the flow and give it some a$$. Thanks for the help. suggestions.


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: 01 Audi 2.7T Performance Mods (mikeyd32)*

400whp without upgrading the K03s? Yeah you can probably do that.. for about 5 minutes








You're going to have to upgrade to K04 or better. If you have 10K to spend on the car, you can def achieve this goal.


----------



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

ok maybe i need to upgrade the turbo's k04s suggestions on better turbo's (kit's) apr stage III. but i still want to build the engine and free up the obvious power robbing grimlins that are in there. ecu? enhale? exhale? fuel? spark? web site's suggestions thanks.


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (mikeyd32)*

You really don't need to upgrade much except your fueling and turbos..
check out http://www.audiworld.com and http://www.audizine.com aswell as the vortex - there is a TON of information - just search and see what kit is right for you.


----------



## xKETCHuPx (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (BlownVR6)*

APR feels stronger and will spike quicker and harder but the AWE Ko4 and GIAC set up in my opinion is the most reliable and though it might not feel as if it pulls as hard as APR it is only because APR sacrifices certain aspects of tuning to give u a head in your head rest feeling, GIAC might not spike as much sometimes but holds more which is what counts not to mention the tuning just feels better.. you can spike alot but if youre holding a little it aint gonna mean much and the GIAC S4 will more than likely, upgrade for upgrade, beat an APR car.... 
Complete Ko4 kit... fueling kit.... downpipes/exhaust.... and AWE larger than RS4 intercoolers will get you 440 whp... not to mention if u still have money left over you can get the ceramic coated exhaust manifolds which will get you some even higher numbers!!


----------



## xKETCHuPx (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (xKETCHuPx)*

and I just read more of ur questions.... as far as the other power robbing stuff goes AWE/GIAC K04 gets better results with the stock air box with a drop in K&N filter cut out the bottom of the air box and ur good.... the other stuff would cost u more in the long run to change.. go to ECS Tuning and they have all the RS4 engine parts you would need to upgrade.. but if you notice u have to do them all or else one wont work with the other>> example the larger RS4 throttle body wont fit your intake manifold so you get the bigger intake manifold and ur gonna have to match port the heads to fit the bigger manifolds and so on and so on.... little stupid things here n there ya know its just that its so damn expensive


----------



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i guess if i wanted cheap i'd drive a honda... Cheap=Crap.


----------



## seekanddestroy (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: (mikeyd32)*

if you want to go bigger then ko4 you have to do put rods you still can stay with stock pistons and if you are doing work to the block might as well get the heads redone i did a guys engine with forged rods and replaced some valves on the heads cost him $7500n with maching with rs6 turbos the car pulled nice after it was tuned


----------



## mikeyd32 (Sep 25, 2008)

yeah i think i'm going to go with the gt-k's haven't decided which ones yet. Ciac chip tuned? i'm gonna sell my a6 for about 15 and get the 2001.5 s4 though. lighter.


----------

